# Does anyone claim diapers as a tax deduction?



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought of this this am while nursing dd when she woke up - does anyone claim $ spent on cloth dipes on their tax returns? I am guessing as required health expenses.

I asked DH and he said you can only claim health expenses if they total up 2% of your adjusted gross income. But that can include meds, copay, etc.

Just a thought, since if you got most of your stash the same year you had a baby, doula/midwife/hospital $ could probably count as well.


----------



## summerblu (Feb 4, 2004)

I haven't claimed them, but had a brainstorm that you could claim it as a hobby??? I don't know what's required, but it did cross my mind.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I really think you could has a health expense vs hobby - i would think it would be easier to prove that it was necessary for your childs health?

lol, tell me I'm not the only tax nerd to have thought of this!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, I'm a bigger nerd, 'cause I looked it up! This is from IRS publication 502:

Diaper Service
You cannot include in medical expenses the amount you pay for diapers or diaper services, unless they are needed to relieve the effects of a particular disease.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...I never in my wildest dreams thought to do that.... I don't think it's really legal?


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

hmm, a disease? bummer, why cant' it be applicable if your child is rashy? is excema a disease?


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

Start a small biz selling them, and then all the diapers you buy can be written of as a biz expense right? Product Research?


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I can because I run a home daycare


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmmm...

Could the disease be "mother's obsession with cloth and wool"?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimmysue2*
I can because I run a home daycare









really? hmmmmm we've had a daycare for 18 years, LOL


----------



## summerblu (Feb 4, 2004)

:LOL


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Yes!! A business expense!


----------

